# Love the holidays



## Leah (Apr 13, 2017)

What holiday do you enjoy most ? Christmas is my favorite because people seem a little kinder ,happier this time of the year .But I enjoy decorating the house putting up the tree with my handsome husband,just everything about it ..Leah


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanksgiving!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 14, 2017)

In the UK, holiday has come to mean the same as vacation, in that sense, I like all holidays.  In the sense that you mean,  as I've got older, the religious holidays have less and less significance and with the exception of Christmas, are not really celebrated here. 

I'm more inclined to observe the Solstice and Equinox as marking the 'turning points' in the year.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 14, 2017)

I kinda prefer the 4th Of July.  Old Glory, Red White and Blue, Hot dogs and apple pie, Chevrolets, Parades, Summertime.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 14, 2017)

Boy,  You said it all !    Ditto.  H & A


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 14, 2017)

My favorite holiday is Thanksgiving. There is less hustle and bustle and stress with gifts and crowds in the stores and the feeling that I wished it was all over because Christmas showed up in the stores in August. At Thanksgiving there is more focus on family with no other distractions.


----------

